# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Why do people keep neon tetras with shrimps?

## Leonhwr

I read that fishes would stress shrimps and that they would attack or harass shrimps. Even if it is neon tetras it would still eat up shrimplets. Need clarification on this issue as I have only a small tank with shrimps and have recently been given some neon tetras. Housing them together with my shrimps for the time being as there is no shrimplets yet and also cause I have seen many bros here housing shrimps and tetras together. Is this really okay?

Also need a more clear idea on hiding spots. My current setup has rocks and a drift wood placed in a way it is like a lion king rock which the shrimps like to hide under the under part of the lion king rock looking drift wood. I have java moss tied on the drift wood and us Fissidens covering the remaing areas of soil. Will this be sufficient hiding ground for shrimps and shrimplets from the neon tetras. 

Just some additional info in case u guys might want to know. My tank is only about 2.5-2.7 gallons/ ard 10 litres. 23x20x25 cm. I recently shared my tank in the beginner forum too. Have some photos up there. 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ie-shrimp-tank

Hope I can get this clarified soon. Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Neondagger

better not the tetra dun even have swimming space

----------


## felix_fx2

erm... mind me asking.. "some" as in how many... if 2-4 yes still can keep but 4 is kind of cramped.
if well fed fish less chance to prey on shrimp or shrimplets.. less chance still is a chance..

if your shrimps are costly better not.. costly you can self define... for me above $10 (which i have NEVER kept before haha). still it's a life and doing is sinful

----------


## Neondagger

Tetras are schooling fish. Usually people suggest 5 or more. Just my 2cent.

----------


## Leonhwr

20! Guess is too much. But this is cause it was given to me. Ok I guess I'll separate them. But I do still see photos of bros tanks that have many tetras. How come?

----------


## felix_fx2

i know some who pack 50-60 into a 2 footer...

----------


## Neondagger

Well, you when GC before? They do cramp their tetras in a i think should be 1.5ft tank with alot of tetras but you should have a good filtration if you want to max your livestock.

----------


## Jimmy

i keep 17 tetras in 2ft tank, together with sakura shrimps... the shrimps are re-producing well, maybe lots of hiding places among my carpet plants... and tetras well fed... no idea.  :Smile:

----------


## Ecalyte

> 20! Guess is too much. But this is cause it was given to me. Ok I guess I'll separate them. But I do still see photos of bros tanks that have many tetras. How come?


Which bros?

As far as I know.. people will only keep tetras with cheap shrimps like sakuras etc. Once you start venturing into higher grade CRS even Fire Reds people will go for boraras briggitae.

----------


## diazman

The best is either shrimp or a fish only in the tank.. Other than the chances of the shrimps getting attacked, there is chance of fish out competing the shrimps for food. Also do consider a better size for the tank, 10L is way too small for that many livestock.

----------


## Leonhwr

Is this boraras briggiate smaller then tetras and able to live with shrimps not eying their shrimplets?

----------


## diazman

> Is this boraras briggiate smaller then tetras and able to live with shrimps not eying their shrimplets?


boraras brigittae are between 15-20mm in size. very small fish but do take note that its rather timid fish.

----------


## stormhawk

LFS have to cram their fishes, that is a given since they are hard-pressed for precious tank space, so you cannot compare their situation with a home hobbyist as their fishes usually get sold in a short space of time. 

A 23cm tank is way too small even for a small group of tetras. Since you have shrimps in there, get a bigger tank for the neons, preferably a 2ft tank. You can fit in 20 in that 2 ft with little issues as long as your filtration is up to par. 

Tetras as a whole, are related to piranhas and are mostly carnivorous. A newly molted shrimp or even a tiny shrimplet is a snack to these toothy predators. Even a small darter tetra will gladly chomp on a tiny shrimplet since it is just another food item for them.

Boraras brigittae are very small cyprinids, that thrive in acidic conditions. If you get these, do consider feeding them live food because they are not easily "trained" to take dry foods.

----------


## diazman

> LFS have to cram their fishes, that is a given since they are hard-pressed for precious tank space, so you cannot compare their situation with a home hobbyist as their fishes usually get sold in a short space of time. 
> 
> A 23cm tank is way too small even for a small group of tetras. Since you have shrimps in there, get a bigger tank for the neons, preferably a 2ft tank. You can fit in 20 in that 2 ft with little issues as long as your filtration is up to par. 
> 
> 
> Tetras as a whole, are related to piranhas and are mostly carnivorous. A newly molted shrimp or even a tiny shrimplet is a snack to these toothy predators. Even a small darter tetra will gladly chomp on a tiny shrimplet since it is just another food item for them.
> 
> Boraras brigittae are very small cyprinids, that thrive in acidic conditions. If you get these, do consider feeding them live food because they are not easily "trained" to take dry foods.



Im wondering what hobbyist usually feed boraras with? Almost every food is too large for them  :Opps:

----------


## stormhawk

Live foods, like Moina, Microworms or Vinegar Eels. Their mouths are very tiny, hence for micropredators of their size, appropriate food must be given, or they will deteriorate and die eventually. When I had these in the past, they were given BBS daily with some Moina every weekend as a treat. They might take artificial plankton or crushed pellets, but this probably depends on your luck.

----------

